# How much money can a world champion dog make in stud fees?



## Blondi's Revenge (Jan 31, 2015)

out of curiosity this question crossed my mind and I figured you guys would know the answer


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

World champion in what? Sport?show? agility? Obedience?


----------



## Blondi's Revenge (Jan 31, 2015)

gsdsar said:


> World champion in what? Sport?show? agility? Obedience?



I was specifically asking about show although I didn't make that clear. How about we just go down the line . . what would an exceptional champion earn in all of those categories


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

There is so much variety and I am not very knowledgable about this topic, I look forward to hearing what others write.

I do know of one highly successful stud venture. 'American Bully' pit Remi of Remi Line (not a champion by most people's standards as far as traditional sport or show, but a champion in that circle. American Bully isn't a recognized breed though they are lobbying for it) had a stud fee of $2000+ because he was well known and famous in that niche group of people. Seeing as how dogs can produce nigh infinite sperm, the limit is only how many are willing to pay and how indiscriminate the handler is.

The owner of Remi easily made hundreds of thousands of dollars off that dog, who has thousands of offspring registered with the bully associations. (In a documentary it was stated Remy has over 1000 registered progeny).

$2000 X a mere 50 buyers is already $100,000.

Let's say an average litter has 7 pups. 1000 offspring divided by 7 is 143 (well, 142.857) So 142 customers times a $2000 stud fee is $284,000.

This is just an example, mostly guess work as I don't know the exact numbers, nor do I know Remi's owner Fabian. I only know a cursory amount of info about Remyline since I am not involved with the breed. This also wasn't meant to bash Fabian. I have no idea how he screened/selected buyers/breeders.

This was an exceptional circumstance in some ways as that dog became famous, an icon really, with a whole culture dedicated to him (merchandise, a fanbase, events, tattoos dedicated to him, etc.). Fabian is a brilliant marketer I'll give him that. This was a case of not just hardcore dog people (i.e. show and sport) caring a rat's patootie about pedigree, but the general public who wanted a pet dog wanting a Remyline dog. The price point was low enough to invite people looking to cash in on Remyline, but high enough to make a healthy profit.

So potentially in the six figures. However, as Fabian himself stated, this sort of 'success' is hard to replicate. And I don't write this to encourage anyone try TRY to replicate it. Again, I don't know Fabian so I can't make an an assessment of his character or his business, but I strongly doubt his breeding practices would be met with approval by this forum or other reputable dog breeders. The whole thing had a very commercial and opportunistic feel to me.

I am curious how this compares to more traditional champions, i.e. AKC, UKC, etc.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

A hear a local VA dog recieved 40 breedings in a year, at 1k stud fee, Im sure it gets even better in germany.


----------



## Blondi's Revenge (Jan 31, 2015)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> A hear a local VA dog recieved 40 breedings in a year, at 1k stud fee, Im sure it gets even better in germany.


Wow, so a dog can earn upwards of $40,000 a year


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I like the Pitbull person's answers.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

With WL it depends on how the dog produces, at least in Europe. Stud fees are also not as high over there. A top winning dog may get very few breedings if he isn't producing well or isn't owned by someone that promotes the dog. 

Over here, though, stud fees on top competition dogs can be crazy high and people will breed to them often because of their names. I am sure, at least for awhile, there are dogs here that are raking in some big bucks.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

And if you tally up the cost of what these people are shelling out campaigning true VA dogs... I do not envy that even if I had a dog that could make $40K in stud fees!


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

I see that dog Bolle Ja Na Ka being used a lot in Europe.
I'm curious how much of a stud fee that dog brings?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The stud fees in Europe are usually lower than here from my experience.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I remember when I bought Nara, her breeder told me that her Great Grandfather was a "million dollar dog" and World Sieger (2000) named Ursus von Batu. I didn't know anything about champions and bloodlines at the time. I just wanted a good looking GSD who would be good in our household/family. Eight years later and I know a bit more thanks mostly to this forum. I researched Ursus von Batu and he seems to stand out as one of the "most popular" or best known World Siegers in the recent era. Not sure if he was truly worth $1M, but I'm happy he is a part of Nara's pedigree.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

The show line dogs might bring a bit more in Germany....but the working lines are not anywhere near over there what we might have to pay here....

I had a female in Europe, had her bred over there...the stud fees were E400 for WORLD CHAMPION dogs and dogs in top 10 of World Championships....so less than $600....

So many people here seem to think bringing over any dog is going earn them a ton of money in stud fees....there are a couple of dogs - here and coming over that I made a few inquiries on - fees were $1500 for - for dogs who had effectively done NOTHING...no LGA, no BSP, no WUSV - videos of the dogs were ----- normal....just ordinary IPO3 dogs.....now, these are working line dogs...not showlines.....

Frankly, high stud fees are unrealistic - a couple of hours at most of time, and the male has a nice time....the owner of the female is taking on the whole expense as a gamble - besides risking the life of her female, paying a ton of vet bills, the expense of the litter, plus the risk of big vet bills in whelping - the male's owner collects his money and he is done - the days of a pup for a stud fee (way back when!) are long gone! I know some people will still do this because of personal relationships...but looking at it from an economic standpoint - it is not equitable.

Lee


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I believe that there is a limit on how much you can use the dog in Germany. Like they may order you to rest him for a number of months. Not sure what is allowable.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

If you are the owner of a stud you can always freeze the semen-wonder really how much owners of studs make-how many breedings does even a popular dog get-If I could have bred my female I would have wanted a really special male--


----------



## Blondi's Revenge (Jan 31, 2015)

counter said:


> I remember when I bought Nara, her breeder told me that her Great Grandfather was a "million dollar dog" and World Sieger (2000) named Ursus von Batu. I didn't know anything about champions and bloodlines at the time. I just wanted a good looking GSD who would be good in our household/family. Eight years later and I know a bit more thanks mostly to this forum. I researched Ursus von Batu and he seems to stand out as one of the "most popular" or best known World Siegers in the recent era. Not sure if he was truly worth $1M, but I'm happy he is a part of Nara's pedigree.


Ursus is in the lineage of some very prestigious dogs 

Elmo vom Hühnegrab - I think this guy won Best of Breed 4 years in a row at Crufts









Ellie - 2015 Crufts Best of Breed - same handler as the dog above, both have the same sire









Remo vom Fichtenschlag - 2x VA1 - 









Omen vom Radhaus


----------

